# All hail the newb who is looking for Schwinn info



## Dipsomaniac (Apr 29, 2014)

Hello all,
This is my first post on this board and just looking for any information i can gather on my latest find.

(not looking to sell it, gonna strip it, powder coat it and polish the crap out of it)

























J/K 


Found this today on my travels. I work for a utility company in BC Canada and seen an old BMX sitting in the grass so after chatting with the farmer about work stuff i asked him about the bike and he said he also had some others which immediately had me excited. My background is primarily BMX but i have had the itch for a 26 for a while so after climbing some rickety old stairs to the top of his barn he said do you want this and i said oh yaaaaaaaa. 

The front hub is Schwinn stamped 05 80 and the rear is 10 81 and the serial on the headtube is MR548019
Primarily looking for info on what brakes and cables should be on it.

Thanks in advance for any info given.

Don


----------



## vincev (Apr 29, 2014)

Looks like about a 1980 Schwinn Cruiser 5 or Spitfire 5. They came with a large Atom hub on the rear but yours doesnt look like it has it.They are collectable.If your chainguard says Klunker 5 you found a really good collectable.


----------



## Ozark Flyer (Apr 29, 2014)

Agreed.  I'm thinking 81 Cruiser 5 with the caliper rear brake.  It's bonified.


----------



## markivpedalpusher (Apr 29, 2014)

Desirable color looks like it would clean up


----------



## Dipsomaniac (Apr 29, 2014)

Thanks for the quick replies, 
The old straight Dia Compe lever that is on the left side and the obvious wear on the front fork brake hole tell me this would have had front and rear brakes, would they have been centerpulls?


----------



## island schwinn (Apr 29, 2014)

the calipers on those models were side pull.


----------



## GTs58 (Apr 29, 2014)

Wow, a well used and abused Chestnut Cruiser 5. That would be for sure a 1981 model. The build date will be stamped in the headbadge next to the I in Schwinn. The first three numbers are the day of the year and the last number is the last number of the build year. 

Here's mine for parts reference.


----------



## Dipsomaniac (Apr 29, 2014)

GTs58 said:


> Wow, a well used and abused Chestnut Cruiser 5. That would be for sure a 1981 model. The build date will be stamped in the headbadge next to the I in Schwinn. The first three numbers are the day of the year and the last number is the last number of the build year.
> 
> Here's mine for parts reference.




Thank you so much, that is exactly what i needed.
That is a beautiful ride you have, i appreciate the picture.


----------



## cyclonecoaster.com (Apr 30, 2014)

*That color is money .... don't repaint it !!!!*

If you are looking to repaint a bike - that is not the one - the value on that color is usually higher than the more common colors - just clean it up & ride it or sell it for another without the killer spicy chestnut paint on it - you will devalue it by powder coating or repainting it .. plenty of house painted bikes you could do that to ..just my 2 cents


----------



## Pantmaker (Apr 30, 2014)

*Paint*

Agree no paint on that one.  Hang with me all I ever find are the ones that NEED freakin paint.


----------



## GTs58 (Apr 30, 2014)

Now here is some crazy crazy stuff right here. Reserve not met. Relisted and then ended by seller. It sure would be nice to meet the last bidders. 

http://www.ebay.com/itm/22142030143...l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT#ht_2643wt_966


----------



## greenephantom (Apr 30, 2014)

Nice find on the Chestnut 5 speed Cruiser. For the brakes you should be able to use BMX caliper brakes on it. Long reach ones is what you're after, and the beefier the better. The rear derailleur is set up to use Positron shifting, take it off and put it on a high shelf in your garage and forget about it. Toss on a cheap-o Shimano rear derailleur and a friction thumb shifter and a new chain and you're ready to roll. (After you repack all the bearings, etc.)
Cheers, Geoff


----------



## Dipsomaniac (May 2, 2014)

No way this is getting any paint, just gonna wax it up.
Was just at my LBS and was lucky enough to find some whitewall Kenda's

Once i get some brakes and get it all cleaned up and regreased i'll update with pictures.


----------

